

 Please check out my new user interface and tell me if it sucks - nickl
http://blog.foldertrack.com/?p=231

======
Zeuf
I think it is a little bit old. I mean, I think your UI could look more
modern, and 2000 way. Maybe you should inspire yourself in the files of a OS X
style. It is very beautiful and User friendly.

~~~
nickl
Thanks. I will try to make a more modern looking one.Sidenote the UI is just a
paint drawing of what I was thinking. It is not the real UI

